
Elvie – The world’s first silent, wearable breast pump - simonhamp
https://www.elvie.com/shop/elvie-pump
======
Fire-Dragon-DoL
Can you use it while asleep? There is one breastpump out there that claim it
can be worn like a bra and you can pump while sleeping (so, laying on bed).
That gives a much bigger advantage.

Also, what's the quality of the pumping? Is it hospital grade?

Price range?

------
redm
This strikes me as one of those "Ah-hah" projects, why didn't someone do this
sooner. Breast pumps were ripe for disruption. One thing I don't see is how
cleanable it is/whats the cleaning process. IMHO, that's one of the biggest
headaches for today's breast pumps.

~~~
simonhamp
All of the parts are very easy to clean. We’ve been trialling with dozens of
breastfeeding moms and I don’t believe this has come up as a concern.

------
sctb
We've removed “Show HN” from the title because the product isn't ready for
users to try out yet.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

~~~
simonhamp
Thanks. Sorry about that

